# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  TV BOX GADMEI 2810e MẮC BỆNH NAN GIẢI!!!!!!!

## hoangnam.hp18

các bác cho e hỏi: em mới mua con tvbox gadmei 2810, xem tv dc, nhưng khi chuyển sang dùng pc thì màn hình k nhận tín hiệu, (máy tính e vẫn dùng bình thường khi không có tv box ấy). em tưởng hỏng cáp nối tv box với cpu nhưng em mang cái tb box sang máy thằng bạn thì lại dùng tốt cả tv box và pc ( vậy là k phải tại cáp nối ???). vậy em muốn hỏi là tại sao màn hình của em lại k nhận đc tín hiệu từ pc????????( cả em và thằng bạn đều dùng màn crt) em mong đợi hồi âm từ các bác.#-o

----------


## kevinvu1987

+mình cũng đã một thời dùng tv box rùi, trường hợp này thì mình chưa gặp bao giờ nhưng bạn cứ thử làm cách sau xem sao.
-thay đổi lại tần số màn hình bằng cách từ màn hình nhấp chuột phải -> chọn propes.. -> chọn tab setting-> chọn tiếp advanced -> chọn tiếp tab monitor -> sau đó chỉnh lại tần số 50hz
-chỉnh lại độ phân giải màn hình xem sao.
-xem lại có lỏng rắc kết nối giữa màn hình với box tv không.
tất cả các cách đó không được thì mình cũng chưa thể có câu trả lời cho bạn được.
mong là bạn sẽ khắc phục được.

----------

